# Idiot hit my Jetta. Need the ends and outs of the TDI Cruze.



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Hey guys. I've always been a GM guy and my 3 previous vehicles prior to my 06 Jetta were a Cavalier, a 99 SS Camaro, and my current toy, a H/C/I 98 Z28. 

I was daily driving the Camaro but a Spec 3 clutch car with 4.10s and a roll cage inside getting 14mpg was not a practical vehicle so I got the 06 TDI Jetta and loved it. Low end torque, fun to drive, and great gas mileage without looking like a rolling dust buster like the Prius. 

Some of the TDI guys on Mytorbodiesel and TDIClub migrated to the Cruze so I'm wondering if guys can give me perspectives on the 1st gen Cruzes- particularly if you've owned both cars. Unlike the Jetta which was a 3k cash in hand bargain buy, a purchase of a Cruze will be significant and involve a loan so I don't wipe out savings. Its a purchase I need to get right since it will be the first time I have ever had a car payment. My budget is anywhere from 7500 to 11,500 and is largely dependent upon the mileage. 

Which brings me to my first question- is there a particular mileage to avoid? I've seen some list around 7k but they have 140,000 miles. When do the timing belts need to be replaced on these cars? Are there cases of early turbo or DMF failures? Are there issues with cam lobe wear like with the Jettas or high pressure fuel pump issues? My big decision is if its worth the additional 4-5 grand to get one with 50-60,000 miles on it instead. Also, being a GM product how absolute trash or prone to wear are the interiors? What are the most expensive wear components and what symptoms do I need to keep an eye on?

Sorry for the barrage of questions. I've been toying with the purchase of a Cruze for a year or so and I may get forced to get one now- or at the least I need to find another very fuel efficient vehicle that is fun to drive.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

all the problems have been emissions problems

delete it and youre good

for your budget, look at a gen1 volt as well

timing belt is 100k miles


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

That 06 TDI was a great car! Bummer about the loss...those things are gold these days.

By all means get a Gen 1 Cruze Diesel, you’ll be super happy with it. 

I took the buyout on my 09 TDI and after 50K on the CTD I think it’s superior to the VW (at least the Mark V, that DSG trans was junk...mine failed after 82K). 

I put 181K on the TDI. It was a great car (aside from the trans issue) but in the back of my mind I was always stressed about the HPFP grenading...fortunately it didn’t before VW got caught cheating and bought it back. 

No worries about the HPFP with the CTD. The Cruze 2.0 diesel is a proven platform from Europe. You should be able to find a ‘14 or ‘15 CTD with 60K or so in your price range pretty easily. 

As mentioned, the only common Gen 1 CTD issues generally relate to emissions system. 

Also, one additional factor to consider (may or not be a big deal) the Gen 1 Cruze Diesel did NOT come with a spare tire. The DEF tank is installed in the trunk where the spare is located on gas Cruze models.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have a 2015, Gen 1. And 3 Gen 2 diesels in the family fleet, one is a manual. DMF failure is a valid concern, but Gen 2 and manual only. These are great cars. Having had both Gen 1 and Gen 2, I'd be looking for either, but prefer a deal on a Gen 2. There are some still out there, even new 2017s still on dealership lots. These were difficult to sell since the gas car also gets impressive MPG, at a much lower initial price. I also would not rule out new, yes it is more, but if you have to finance anyway, the interest rates are better for new vs. used. 
For Gen 1, most of the problem emissions issues did get extended warranty coverage, so that isn't a huge concern. I've had a few warranty repairs beyond BTB warranty on Gen 1. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/54-...ruze-diesel-1sl-package-loaded-67k-miles.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gen 2 diesel has a timing chain. Dual mass flywheel failures on the manual Gen 2 diesels are pretty common. Have not heard of any issues with the 9 speed autos *yet* in the Cruzes, but there seem to be a few teething/programming issues in the first year it was in gasoline engined GM products. The 9 speed shifts EXTREMELY smoothly compared to the 6-speed Aisin box in the Gen 1. 

Gen 1 has a timing belt, and only came with the automatic. Emissions systems issues are relatively common; the transmission programming isn't the best, but other than that, a very solid powertrain. A small handful have had transmissions replaced for banging in/out of gear, but that seems to be pretty isolated.

The Gen 2 feels/sounds a little bit more like its normal gasoline powered Cruzen brethren, with a bit more torque when you punch it at 2000 RPM. The Gen 1 CTD is very quiet from inside, but very HEAVY feeling vehicle compared to the Gen 1 gasoline-powered cars. Also very noticeably a diesel from outside the car; the Gen 2 1.6 is somewhat noticeable, but way less tractor-sounding once warm.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

I have no problem with the sound of a diesel- they've grown on me. How long are the warranties on these cars? And the warranty follows the car, not the owner right? I'm talking to an out of state 2nd owner who has a 2014 available with just over 35,000 on the car. Price is 11,500 but the proximity to the emissions being out of warranty makes me cautious of the seller. Maybe I'm just paranoid? Also did GM use an 'Ecotec' engine cover even on the diesels? I always though that was the name for the engine GM put in the 3rd gen Cavaliers.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

JettatoCruze said:


> I have no problem with the sound of a diesel- they've grown on me. How long are the warranties on these cars? And the warranty follows the car, not the owner right? I'm talking to an out of state 2nd owner who has a 2014 available with just over 35,000 on the car. Price is 11,500 but the proximity to the emissions being out of warranty makes me cautious of the seller. Maybe I'm just paranoid? Also did GM use an 'Ecotec' engine cover even on the diesels? I always though that was the name for the engine GM put in the 3rd gen Cavaliers.


yeah its an ECO car...so yeah there is the engine cover...lots was done to make the car appeal to NEW diesel buyers, making it quiet, triple windshield and extra door seals etc...


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It would be hard to find a 2014 with less than 35000 miles. That is pretty good IMO. 

All GM engines seem to be called Ecotec now days.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Can anyone let me know about the warranty? Is the standard 60k miles or 100k?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JettatoCruze said:


> Can anyone let me know about the warranty? Is the standard 60k miles or 100k?


Powertrain is 100k on 2011-2015 models.

60k on 2016-2019.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> Powertrain is 100k on 2011-2015 models.
> 
> 60k on 2016-2019.


Wow, nice. So as far as warranty is concerned if anything the 2014s are preferable. Has anyone had issues with using a warranty in another state?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JettatoCruze said:


> Has anyone had issues with using a warranty in another state?


The powertrain warranty is with GM. Any dealer service is paid for by GM. It only becomes an issue if you go out of country. 

But do a search for new cars. You may find a dealer that's willing to make a deal to move it. But the seller of a used car may be pricing according to what they paid for it. Also, it will be easier to finance a new car than a 2014. While you can get a loan on a 2014, I suspect you'll be dealing with a "lower tier" of lenders who probably charge higher rates.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JettatoCruze said:


> Wow, nice. So as far as warranty is concerned if anything the 2014s are preferable. Has anyone had issues with using a warranty in another state?


Yes - however, the stuff that typically breaks (emissions sensors, DEF system) isn't covered under this warranty.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> JettatoCruze said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had issues with using a warranty in another state?
> ...



Most likely the loan will be through my credit union. Their rates vary from 3-6%. The max I'm looking to borrow is around 7k.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

just buy a re-released TDI!


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

sailurman said:


> just buy a re-released TDI!


The Mark 6s? **** no. I like the styling but the HPFPs had a tendencxy to grenade filling the fuel system with shrapnel.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The 100K PT warranty is 5 yrs/100K.

So be aware a low mile ‘14–15 with the 100K PT warranty may be nearing expiration or done already based on time.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> The 100K PT warranty is 5 yrs/100K.
> 
> So be aware a low mile ‘14–15 with the 100K PT warranty may be nearing expiration or done already based on time.


I'm glad you mentioned that. As basic as it is since I've never owned a car with a warranty it I completely spaced on there being a time limitation as well. Suddenly the value of low mile cars just went out the window.


----------



## cooter2 (Oct 8, 2018)

Funny post, I also had an idiot hit my Jetta and total it (2004 TDI with 307k miles on it, in pristine condition, this occurred in Fall 2018). I now own a 2014 Cruze Diesel, here is my rundown:

1. Going from an old 2004 to a 2014 with all the bells an whistles, is great. Love the built in Bluetooth and like the layout and function of the electronics on the cabin. 
2. My Cruze has 177k on it, so I bought high mileage to pay cash (I think it was the cheapest one in the country when I bought it, drove 8 hrs to get it). I am having transmission issues and have since the beginning. I am pretty mechanically inclined, but can't get some of the info I need to fix this one. My tranny is doing the common slamming into gear when stopped while in Drive with a warm/hot tranny. It seems like solenoids. Most people on here just had dealer replace the tranny, that is not the route I plan to take, but this is an issue....
3. I just started getting emissions issues and now have the countdown (from when it started to giving me the countdown was about 3 days). I am planning on deleting to fix this. 
4. It does not get as good of mileage as my Jetta TDI, I would say about 5 mpg less. I have a 40 mile commute each way at 70 mph with limited stops/turns. 
5. I am not looking to start any fires here, but there were much more and better resources (TDIClub and myTurboDiesel) for the do-it-yourselfer on the TDI's. There were writeups for everything and even the more difficult/technical things were covered. I have found that not to be the case with the Cruze Diesel. I still see alot of posts here that the fix is take it to a dealer. One example is the transmission issue. Something like that would have solenoid part #'s and links to where you can buy them to fix the jerk issue. I am still going through manufacturer documentation when I get time to try to find them myself (already ordered some that I thought were right but did not match what was in the tranny). 
6. Went from a 5 speed to an automatic. I don't really miss the 5 speed unless the engine is cold. I like to shift at lower rpm's when eng warms up, even the manual override on this does not allow me to do what I want. I am impartial on this one.
7. Love the remote start on the cruze (can also add the ability to start from a smartphone for $15/mo), I live in Nebraska, we get some cold winters. Works great, and I don't think the VW's were offered with them at all. 
8. Okay, two dumb things.....
- I cannot find a good spot to put my phone when in the car that is not on the passenger seat. In my old Jetta I put it in front of the shifter and it was out of the way, easily visible and accessible. Still trying to find a good spot. 
- I cannot find a good spot to put my sunglasses, currently have them in the door slot, but they get scratched here. Anyone have any ideas? 
9. The Cruze is very smooth and tight, much better then the Jetta (and my car had a brand new suspension when it was totaled). 

Overall, I really like the car, my wife and brothers don't make fun of me for having a girl car anymore. It is comfortable to drive, has the modern toys. The downside is, when something goes wrong, it is much more expensive to fix, even by yourself, but that is the case most times you get a newer vehicle. I am happy with the purchase, just can't wait to fix these issues.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

cooter2 said:


> Funny post, I also had an idiot hit my Jetta and total it (2004 TDI with 307k miles on it, in pristine condition, this occurred in Fall 2018). I now own a 2014 Cruze Diesel, here is my rundown:
> 
> 1. Going from an old 2004 to a 2014 with all the bells an whistles, is great. Love the built in Bluetooth and like the layout and function of the electronics on the cabin.
> 2. My Cruze has 177k on it, so I bought high mileage to pay cash (I think it was the cheapest one in the country when I bought it, drove 8 hrs to get it). I am having transmission issues and have since the beginning. I am pretty mechanically inclined, but can't get some of the info I need to fix this one. My tranny is doing the common slamming into gear when stopped while in Drive with a warm/hot tranny. It seems like solenoids. Most people on here just had dealer replace the tranny, that is not the route I plan to take, but this is an issue....
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/CHEVROLET-Front-Glasses-Chevy-Cruze/dp/B00AEBAHDA

^replace the hand hold above driver and/or passenger head.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I use the dash vents to store my sunglasses & mount my Garmin. For sunglasses I use a binder clip with a piece of plastic and the GPS uses a vent holder with some modifications.
View attachment 269909
View attachment 269911


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

cooter2 said:


> 4. It does not get as good of mileage as my Jetta TDI, I would say about 5 mpg less.
> 6. Went from a 5 speed to an automatic.
> 7. Love the remote start on the cruze


I wonder how much 6 and 7 have to do with 4?


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Gen 2 diesel has a timing chain. Dual mass flywheel failures on the manual Gen 2 diesels are pretty common. Have not heard of any issues with the 9 speed autos *yet* in the Cruzes, but there seem to be a few teething/programming issues in the first year it was in gasoline engined GM products. The 9 speed shifts EXTREMELY smoothly compared to the 6-speed Aisin box in the Gen 1.
> 
> Gen 1 has a timing belt, and only came with the automatic. Emissions systems issues are relatively common; the transmission programming isn't the best, but other than that, a very solid powertrain. A small handful have had transmissions replaced for banging in/out of gear, but that seems to be pretty isolated.
> 
> The Gen 2 feels/sounds a little bit more like its normal gasoline powered Cruzen brethren, with a bit more torque when you punch it at 2000 RPM. The Gen 1 CTD is very quiet from inside, but very HEAVY feeling vehicle compared to the Gen 1 gasoline-powered cars. Also very noticeably a diesel from outside the car; the Gen 2 1.6 is somewhat noticeable, but way less tractor-sounding once warm.


Hey @jblackburn, excellent analysis of issues. You didn't mention dpi tank failures? I believe all of those get lifetime warranties though? I may be wrong.

as to the " diesel" racket, once warmed , my 2015 CTD is not all that loud. Noticeably diesel, which I like, but it's not very loud at all. Probably best highway cruiser at 85 I've ever driven. Smooth, quiet and torquey. Nice heavy , firm steering fell on highway. No tram.ining at all. Set it and forget it. @JettatoCruze , don't fret and get one. Mines been great after almost 4 years.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

cooter2 said:


> Funny post, I also had an idiot hit my Jetta and total it (2004 TDI with 307k miles on it, in pristine condition, this occurred in Fall 2018). I now own a 2014 Cruze Diesel, here is my rundown:
> 
> 1. Going from an old 2004 to a 2014 with all the bells an whistles, is great. Love the built in Bluetooth and like the layout and function of the electronics on the cabin.
> 2. My Cruze has 177k on it, so I bought high mileage to pay cash (I think it was the cheapest one in the country when I bought it, drove 8 hrs to get it). I am having transmission issues and have since the beginning. I am pretty mechanically inclined, but can't get some of the info I need to fix this one. My tranny is doing the common slamming into gear when stopped while in Drive with a warm/hot tranny. It seems like solenoids. Most people on here just had dealer replace the tranny, that is not the route I plan to take, but this is an issue....
> ...


So except for the trans, you're happy!! 

I have to disagree on mileage. My neighbors 04 , same year as yours with stick, gets about the same mileage as mine , but is nit near as quick to 60. We've raced, I'm unmodded, and I handily best him to 100. Wasn't even close. 

My DIC shows an average in the 40s in summer and slightly less in winter. If I use cruise, I see about 55-58 mpg in highway at 70 mph.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Going to look at a privately owned 2015 with 56k miles for 10,900. Might pull the trigger if the car is worth it.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

So I found one I liked but the owner did not tell me he does not own the car outright. The car has a lein from the owners credit union. I am also looking to take out a loan via my credit union for about half the value of the car. Has anyone went through this process before? I called the call center for my CU and they mentioned this is a more involved process than if the car were with a dealer. The price is right,I just dont know how you go about transferring an asset from one out of state credit union to mine.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

It would be a good idea to contact both credit unions before initiating purchase. Find out what each requires in advance and make sure you know any additional fees required up front. 

If you go through with the purchase, go with the seller to his/her credit union to complete the transaction. Make sure you and the seller have whatever DMV forms, inspection certificates, etc. with you before going to the CU so the transaction will be completed in one visit.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

So I was thinking of making a new thread but I will try here- if I want to purchase said car from the owner's credit union, what are things to check for on these cars? Standard fluid levels are a given but are there any other items to check on these cars? Torn CV boots come to mind Rivergoer after reading about your bracket failure in another thread. Also, are the turbos on these cars fixed vane or variable?

The car in discussion just recently turned in over 40,000 miles. On a side note, does anyone know of a way to get a free/cheap Carfax? On Ls1tech there was a guy who had connections to get them done and I also had another number in my last phone to get them for a cheaper price. Anyone here have a hookup?


----------



## gunner6165 (Dec 28, 2014)

Check the trans cooler lines for leaking, and ask if DEF Heater/tank have been replaced. Those are the only two issues I've had with my 2014. 85,000 miles.

I had an 06 Jetta TDI, mine was a manual. Mileage has been about the same for me in both (40mpg), almost 40 mile one was commute, mostly interstate. The transmission in the Cruze can be slow to downshift, it's aggravating to me, but I'm also fond of the DSG in my wife's '15 GTI.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Variable geometry turbo. 

Look for leaks, change the transmission fluid when you buy it or soon after, and ask about history with emissions sensor stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Hey guys so I'm wondering what my best course of action would be at this point. I drove a 2014 Cruze 2 weekends ago and was happy with everything, especially the mileage (40k). The car was 200 miles away though so the logistics of me having my credit union acquire the car from the owner's credit union is rough. My CU can overnight a PoA to the seller's CU but I'm hesitant because I'd like to have the car inspected. That means another 4 hour drive and trying to coordinate with a dealer mechanic to be available in the seller's city. 

Is foregoing an inspection that big of a deal? I'd really like to avoid making that drive again but having the seller drive here only needing a ride back is probably a tall ask.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

What’s the CarFax show as far as maintenance/repair records?


----------



## resurgent cineribus (Feb 26, 2019)

JettatoCruze said:


> Hey guys so I'm wondering what my best course of action would be at this point. I drove a 2014 Cruze 2 weekends ago and was happy with everything, especially the mileage (40k). The car was 200 miles away though so the logistics of me having my credit union acquire the car from the owner's credit union is rough. My CU can overnight a PoA to the seller's CU but I'm hesitant because I'd like to have the car inspected. That means another 4 hour drive and trying to coordinate with a dealer mechanic to be available in the seller's city.
> 
> Is foregoing an inspection that big of a deal? I'd really like to avoid making that drive again but having the seller drive here only needing a ride back is probably a tall ask.



Hard to say. Assuming the carfax comes up clean (re: accidents etc) I've heard of mechanics specifically for this, common on ebay where you can pay a mechanic local to the car for an independent inspection. Just went through something similar to get mine (I was less concerned because the carfax was clean, the car was still under wty and had 19k) but was about 400 miles away. Of course a carfax won't tell you much about maintenance if the owner was the DIY type or used a smaller independent shop that may not always report the work. I can totally relate between the credit union and title issues (if its out of state) its been a hassle but still worthwhile to get what i wanted. at 40k even if the maintenance wasn't very good it seems unlikely to be in bad shape at that mileage. 

On my other car I've ran the carfax and aside from when it was brand new it has maybe one shop record in its 14 years. If the owner has some paperwork records of maintenance done that is worth something as well. Even if I do a job myself I often hold onto the receipts for parts.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Pulled the trigger. 41,000 miles. What does GM call that color?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats.

Is that Nightfall Grey Metallic?

You had concerns about coordinating with credit union/lender...How did the transaction go down?


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Is that Nightfall Grey Metallic?
> 
> You had concerns about coordinating with credit union/lender...How did the transaction go down?


I'm pretty sure GM calls it Blue Ray Metallic. No issues with the credit union but I drove down to the sellers since he couldn't make the trip my way.


----------

